# Ping Colin - KFC hot wings



## gb155 (21 Jun 2011)

Has been suggested to me

Talk To me , educate me 

:-)

Thanks


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jun 2011)

gb155 said:


> Has been suggested to me
> 
> Talk To me , educate me
> 
> ...


Well, you are outside my current area of experience since I last ate (non-fish) meat 25 years ago!

What I would say though is if you are going to eat meat, it is better to buy really good quality meat and cook it yourself because you then know exactly what you are getting. You want the best quality meat, with the least done to it. For example - free range chicken.

I would advise you to avoid the processed meat in cheap burgers, meat pies and sausages because meat processors put all sorts of horrible crappy stuff in there. I'm not even going to tell you what or it would keep you off meat for life!

Fast food chains are about making the most money out of selling the cheapest food so customers aren't getting top quality food, but are getting lots of saturated fat and salt and other junk.

I think that you should be trying to develop new healthy eating habits, not swapping a cold, snack, junk food diet for a hot, snack, junk food diet!

Well, you did ask!


----------



## fimm (21 Jun 2011)

I know I'm not Colin, but no... not on a regular basis... they're deep fat fried, which means that they're full of fat. Not good. However chicken is a Good Thing - it just depends on how you cook it.

I have a suggestion - why don't you start a thread asking us to list what we eat on a typical day, or during a week? That way you'd have an idea of typical diets - which are pretty varied. 

Random idea, may not be helpful, I don't know.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (21 Jun 2011)

I'd go with what Colin says. If you're going to try chicken (and you should, when you're ready), go out and buy free range breast meat from a good butchers, or failing that from the expensive bit of Sainsbury's. KFC is - how can I put this? - horrible.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jun 2011)

fimm said:


> I have a suggestion - why don't you start a thread asking us to list what we eat on a typical day, or during a week? That way you'd have an idea of typical diets - which are pretty varied.


The only trouble with that is that the majority of adults in this country are overweight, eat poor diets and have resultant health issues!


----------



## potsy (21 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> The only trouble with that is that the majority of adults in this country are overweight, eat poor diets and have resultant health issues!





You might as well go for my kebab suggestion if you are looking at KFC Gaz, what could be better than a large slab of unidentified meat cooked in the window of a chip shop, sliced, put on some nan bread with a token bit of salad thrown on top and smothered in chilli or tomato sauce


----------



## fimm (21 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> The only trouble with that is that the majority of adults in this country are overweight, eat poor diets and have resultant health issues!



Yes, true. I was working on the assumption that someone who cycles regularly might also have a better diet than average?


----------



## mr Mag00 (21 Jun 2011)

rather than buy breasts of chickens buy whole chickens and learn to portion so much cheaper!


----------



## gb155 (21 Jun 2011)

Fair point

Thought I'd ask as it was suggested that because I love hot/spicy snacks ( those nuts are freaking amazing ) that this might have been something I'd like but I think your train of thought is right tbh


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jun 2011)

gb155 said:


> Fair point
> 
> Thought I'd ask as it was suggested that because I love hot/spicy snacks ( those nuts are freaking amazing ) that this might have been something I'd like but I think your train of thought is right tbh


Look forward to the day when you can tuck into a good home-cooked chicken (or veggie) curry!


----------



## gb155 (21 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Look forward to the day when you can tuck into a good home-cooked chicken (or veggie) curry!



I do mate , that apple symboled quite a lot today, especially as I had never really been interested in trying one


----------



## smokeysmoo (21 Jun 2011)

FYI, KFC is Halal, I'm not saying that's a bad thing or a good thing, but it's something not everyone is aware of when perhaps they ought to be.


----------



## mr Mag00 (21 Jun 2011)

halal it might be deep fried is still deep fried. my better half she makes very good kfc at home, recipe online somewhere and you can almost oven bake it.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Jun 2011)

gbb
DO NOT DO the KFC Hot wings. Whilst I'm of the opinion that it's bad diets rather than bad food that is the problem, the Hot wing (scrummy though it is) is not going to take you far away from crisps.

However, a similar experience can be had by taking a chicken breast, some Cajun/Southern Fried spices (readily obtainable from the supermarket spice racks for starters) beating flat the chicken breats with the spicesliberally sprinkled and... pan fry if you must, but better grill/griddle or George Foreman grill. Slice when cooked and add onto Salad, or eat with Coleslaw.
Takes about 15 mins.
For the moment avoid anything wioth breadcrumbs or fried if possible. You need to break the asociations with crisps and their flavour/satiety cues.

It might be helpful to understand what you're eating at the moment, so we can help break you free in a good way.
The supermarket can be your friend here, there are great things like fruit 'snack-pots' for lunch containing, Melon, Mango, pineapple etc all pre-prepared. There's fruit, both fresh and dried (dried apricots are fabulous as a snack - overdose might make you rush to the bog!).
Lunchwise, supermarket sandwiches on brown-bread are IMO OK, go for the low-fat low cal versions, but there is a lot of variety.
Many supermarkets also do mini-porttions for the lunch/kids market which are good tasters, cheeses for example, some meats, nuts etc. Ask at deli-counters to try things. Good bread can be bought in half-size loafs. There's crispbreads, Cereal is OK for lunch!
Mostly though, go for food as unprocessed as possible. Exceptions would be tinned fruits and beans/pulses and Tomato for cooking.
Develop a love of flavour and experience, rather than a love of calories.
I'm certain you know the difference between foods that are good for you and foods that are not so good, the trick is to make them affordable and palatable! 

Lean proteins, veg and salad, fruits, cheeses, yoghurts, whole grains, fibrous foods.
Pasta in moderation (brown if possible), brown rice only, brown whole grain breads, no potato, pastry, cake, crisps or 'orange coloured' friedy/baked foods.


----------



## gb155 (21 Jun 2011)

Fab Foodie said:


> gbb
> DO NOT DO the KFC Hot wings. Whilst I'm of the opinion that it's bad diets rather than bad food that is the problem, the Hot wing (scrummy though it is) is not going to take you far away from crisps.
> 
> However, a similar experience can be had by taking a chicken breast, some Cajun/Southern Fried spices (readily obtainable from the supermarket spice racks for starters) beating flat the chicken breats with the spicesliberally sprinkled and... pan fry if you must, but better grill/griddle or George Foreman grill. Slice when cooked and add onto Salad, or eat with Coleslaw.
> ...




Good post thanks

My daily diet is now

5 x baked ( low fat 90 cals). Crisps . 450 cals 

1 x reggae reggae cashew nuts, 500 cals

1 x biggest loser meal bar, 200 cals

2-3 glasses of fresh orange 

That's yer lot


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Jun 2011)

...and the meat to bone ratio is appalling! 

They're not exactly value for money even for fast food... I'd rather have a Zinger meal any day


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Jun 2011)

gb155 said:


> Good post thanks
> 
> My daily diet is now
> 
> ...




When do you eat these items, what's your habit?


----------



## gb155 (21 Jun 2011)

The bar at work either breakfast or normally lunch

The rest in the evening once I'm home 530 ish


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Jun 2011)

If after all of the excellent advice you're receiving, it's still spicy wings (and not home made) that you fancy, get yesen to Nando.

nom
nom
nom


----------



## gb155 (21 Jun 2011)

MossCommuter said:


> If after all of the excellent advice you're receiving, it's still spicy wings (and not home made) that you fancy, get yesen to Nando.
> 
> nom
> nom
> nom



What would one suggest ?


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Jun 2011)

gb155 said:


> What would one suggest ?



Well if it's spicy wings you want they do do them! They do chicken qtrs, halves or a whole one too. Boneless breast too (imho, it is better on the bone).

My standard order is: half chicken, extra hot, chips and corn OR half chicken extra hot and Mediterranean salad (and a glass of pinotage, thank you  ).


Depending on how spicy you want it they go from "lemon and herb" up to "extra hot". Extra Hot is my preference but err on the side of caution until you know your taste (extra hot is v.v.v.v. hot). You can always add a bit of dipping sauce if you want to pep it up.

They do a roulette of wings too - some of each heat but no indication which is which. That can be fun if you're with a group of friends.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Jun 2011)

gb155 said:


> What would one suggest ?


I wouldn't suggest going to Nandos!


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Jun 2011)

Fab Foodie said:


> I wouldn't suggest going to Nandos!



Has to be infinitely preferable to KFC.

If it is spicy wings that are required and home made is not an option, then Nando it has to be.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Jun 2011)

gb155 said:


> The bar at work either breakfast or normally lunch
> 
> The rest in the evening once I'm home 530 ish



OK.
So, we need a proper brekkie? At work or at home?
We need a proper lunch?
We need a proper evening 'meal'?

We need things to substitute 4 bags low fat crisps. (btw, what brand do you eat, I should try some).

What cooking/storage facilities do you have access too.
What stores are handy?
Do you like preparing food?
Do you have any cookbooks?

Sorry Gaz it's a lot of questions, I'm just trying to figure a workable one-step-at-a-time strategy here.


----------



## dan_bo (21 Jun 2011)

Dans dal.

1 onion
Half a head of garlic 
One tablespoon curry paste
Pint of dry lentils.
Half a tin of chopped tomatoes

Boil lentils in 2 1/2 pints of unsalted water for 30 mins. Skim off the scum- its rank.
Leave to sit after cooking while you fry the onions and chopped garlic in a teaspoon of veg oil, stirring occasionally until they lose their colour.

Add the curry paste to the onion/garlic mix. Fry off for two mins. 

Add toms. Fry off for two mins. 

Add cooked lentils. Bring the lot to the boil and turn down to simmer for ten mins. 

Scoff. Maybe with a couple of packet chapattis.

Feel smugly fed. 

I'll do you a frozen pack if you want- I've got tons in the freezer.


----------



## gb155 (21 Jun 2011)

Fab Foodie said:


> OK.
> So, we need a proper brekkie? At work or at home? *Yup*
> We need a proper lunch? *Yup*
> We need a proper evening 'meal'? *Yup*
> ...





Well, they are all answered, not sure it will help tho LOL

Gaz


----------



## fossyant (21 Jun 2011)

Second FF's post about cooking your own spicy chicken breast. Do you cook or would your misses do that for you. Might be good for you to cook it then you will see what goes into it.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jun 2011)

gb155 said:


> My daily diet is now
> 
> 5 x baked ( low fat 90 cals). Crisps . 450 cals
> 
> ...


I'm going to try and scare you now Gaz, in case your doctor hasn't already ...!

Let's assume about 150 calories per glass of orange juice. That means your daily intake is about 1,600 calories. That's way below what a man of your height and build needs to maintain his weight, even without the cycling. 

Okay, you say that you have an underactive thyroid gland, so your metabolism may be pretty sluggish, but you are tearing about on your bike most days using up quite a lot of calories. I reckon that means that you are effectively still on a crash diet. We discussed that a couple of weeks ago. You are going to end up very underweight.

Okay, it's how you lost 27-odd stone of fat, but you don't now have great masses of fat to lose, so the missing calories have to come from somewhere else - and that somewhere else is muscle tissue. Your body will effectively start digesting your muscles. That is the body's defence mechanism when faced with starvation. The muscle calories keep you going, and the decrease in the amount of muscle lowers your metabolic rate so you don't need so many calories to stay alive.

Now the really scary thing is ... what is your heart? Yep, it's a *muscle* and one that you can ill afford to digest, but that's what you could be facing a few months down the line.

Don't take my word for it - I know _LIVESTRONG_ is important to you, well, read this page!



The Livestrong article said:


> *Health Risks*
> 
> Crash diets pose very serious risks to heart health, increase your chances of becoming dehydrated and weaken your immune system. Continual crash dieting increases the risk of morbidity and the risk of permanent damage like heart muscle loss, damaged blood vessels, atherosclerosis and several other types of heart conditions. Furthermore, crash dieting can be detrimental to your mental and emotional health and can lead to a life-threatening eating disorder.



You need to stop losing weight *now*, and that means that you need to get your daily calorie intake up. It is woefully inadequate. I know that you are trying to eat new types of food, but in the mean time, please eat more of the things you already like!


----------



## mcshroom (21 Jun 2011)

Having worked in a KFC, I would say that the hot wings are not a good idea. There are (or were 6 years ago) only two ways of cooking the chicken at KFC. 

The spicy items such as popcorn chicken, Zinger burgers, and hot wings, along with the crispy strips are deep fat fried using open fryers in sunflower oil (after tipping them out of a packet frozen)

The chicken (pieces, fillets and mini-fillets) is cooked in a deep fat pressure cooker which forces even more fat in.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jun 2011)

fossyant said:


> Second FF's post about cooking your own spicy chicken breast. Do you cook or would your misses do that for you. Might be good for you to cook it then you will see what goes into it.


Fossy - Gaz has been living on Haribos, Doritos and chocolate for 27 years. As far as I can tell, he hasn't actually been eating any food at all, let alone cooking anything!


----------



## buddha (21 Jun 2011)

Tandoori Chicken is another thing you could try. Very easy to make, in the oven or under the grill.


----------



## gb155 (22 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Fossy - Gaz has been living on Haribos, Doritos and chocolate for 27 years. As far as I can tell, he hasn't actually been eating any food at all, let alone cooking anything!



Sad, but very true mate


----------



## gb155 (22 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I'm going to try and scare you now Gaz, in case your doctor hasn't already ...!
> 
> Let's assume about 150 calories per glass of orange juice. That means your daily intake is about 1,600 calories. That's way below what a man of your height and build needs to maintain his weight, even without the cycling.
> 
> ...





You are, of course, correct , by eating the nuts, my weight loss does seem to have slowed RIGHT down to almost nothing, but its still headed south slowly, I understand everything your saying and will take it on board, but its baby steps right now, I wont jump to my full calorie allowance, just incase, but I will look to slowly build things up, im aware what I am doing is wrong, I just need professional help to change it


----------



## Andrew_P (22 Jun 2011)

gb155 said:


> Good post thanks
> 
> My daily diet is now
> 
> ...



That is really scary. Also you seem to be starving yourself all day and then consuming 90% of you calories in the evening, even this is not healthy. Why not spread it out a bit?


----------



## lulubel (22 Jun 2011)

I'm thinking about getting calorie intake up here, not necessarily eating behaviour that's best in the long term ....

How about trying some bread? Preferably freshly baked from a local bakery, or the supermarket bakery in a big supermarket. Small bakeries generally have fresh bread in the mornings, but supermarkets bake all day, so they have fresh bread at any time.

Fresh bread is delicious, and I can quite happily just break chunks off a loaf and eat it without anything on it. It's also a good source of carbohydrate to give you energy for cycling.

Wholegrain (brown with bits in) is best for overall health because it gives you a steady flow of energy. White bread releases its energy quickly, so you get a short "buzz" after you eat it, but it doesn't last long.

And once you've discovered bread, there are so many wonderful things you can do with it to start creating meals.


----------



## VamP (22 Jun 2011)

I appreciate that I am only just beginning to appreciate the magnitude of the difficulties that you face with food on a daily basis. ColinJ is making some really good observations and suggestions, and I think you know this.

What I think you need to find is a solid, reliable and *healthy *staple, that you are happy to eat anytime and that you can then build on going forward. Rice, oats, wholemaeal bread, baked potato would all make great platforms for transforming your eating. Rice would be my preferred suggestion - and it is nearly flavourless, so you could add flavours that you like (hot and spicy I believe you mentioned as being something that works for you).

The great thing about rice is that it's nearly perfect food in terms of nutritional composition, so that would cover your essential needs right there in one food, as I gather introducing new foods is challenging.

Good luck!


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jun 2011)

gb155 said:


> You are, of course, correct , by eating the nuts, my weight loss does seem to have slowed RIGHT down to almost nothing, but its still headed south slowly, I understand everything your saying and will take it on board, but its baby steps right now, I wont jump to my full calorie allowance, just incase, but I will look to slowly build things up, im aware what I am doing is wrong, I just need professional help to change it


Why not set yourself a +/- 2 pounds window around your current weight? If you lose 2 pounds from that then the alarm bells are ringing and you could increase your nut intake to (say) 3 bags a day until your weight has gone back up again. If you then overshoot your current weight, reduce the nut intake back to one bag a day and your weight should slowly fall again. 

You don't need to panic about your weight going up because you know damn well that you can get it down quickly again. Stick within that weight 'window' and you will avoid slipping down into anorexia or getting fat again.

Of course, the long term aim is to phase out the snacks and phase in proper food which is what you are trying to do now.

By the way - have you tried Brazil nuts? I really love them. The selenium in them is very good for you. Eating just a few a day can greatly reduce your risk of prostate cancer. If you find that you like them, then they would make an ideal snack. You could carry them in your pocket and just eat one an hour to help keep the hunger at bay. (You can get them still shelled but it's a big faff to crack them open. Just buy a bag of ready shelled nuts.)


----------



## fimm (22 Jun 2011)

gb155 said:


> ... I wont jump to my full calorie allowance, just incase, ....



Just in case of what?
?
?
?





I think both ColinJ and VamP have made excellent suggestions. Didn't you also say that you can drink milk? Why not add some of that to your diet?


----------



## Garz (22 Jun 2011)

gb155 said:


> Good post thanks
> 
> My daily diet is now
> 
> ...




Woah!

Tons of sugar in there chiefly from the fresh orange. Don't ditch it but limit it to every other day for vit c benefits.

I admit the reggae reggae cashews are tasty and the wife buys them so will allow that (not a whole pack in the day though).








Get in porridge for your breakfast. No excuses these days with the 'paw ridge' sachets that you can add milk to and microwave up in a minute or two.

Unsalted mixed nuts are ok, but don't consume more than a handful a day. For carbs a jacket spud or pasta is plenty fuel for a pre-ride meal. Post ride you need good protein prefferably from fresh fish or a protein shake supplement.

First goal should be to eat healthy all day and consume a not so healthy but tasty tea-time meal. When you nail this you can start playing with what food combo's work well for you and eat the energy providing boosty meals on riding days.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jun 2011)

Garz said:


> Woah!
> 
> Tons of sugar in there chiefly from the fresh orange. Don't ditch it but limit it to every other day for vit c benefits.
> 
> ...


Garz - you are obviously not up to speed on this ... Believe it or not, Gaz's list above is actually his new, _improved_ diet. You need to read back over this thread, other similar ones, and especially Gaz's blog!

To summarise - Gaz didn't ever eat food at all - _any_ food, just 3 specific types of snacks/sweets. There seem to be quite a few people who know about his dramatic weight loss, but have somehow missed the story of his SED or Selective Eating Disorder. It's a real eye-opener. He's struggling to take on one new food item at a time. Those nuts were one such new item and a little victory for him.

So, advice which would be correct for someone with a half-decent diet isn't really right for Gaz now. As his phobia of food diminishes, then I'm sure he will be desperate to know all about quality food and how to cook it, but for now, OJ and bags of Reggae Reggae cashew nuts are better for him than the Haribos and Doritos he was surviving on before!


----------



## gb155 (23 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Garz - you are obviously not up to speed on this ... Believe it or not, Gaz's list above is actually his new, _improved_ diet. You need to read back over this thread, other similar ones, and especially Gaz's blog!
> 
> To summarise - Gaz didn't ever eat food at all - _any_ food, just 3 specific types of snacks/sweets. There seem to be quite a few people who know about his dramatic weight loss, but have somehow missed the story of his SED or Selective Eating Disorder. It's a real eye-opener. He's struggling to take on one new food item at a time. Those nuts were one such new item and a little victory for him.
> 
> So, advice which would be correct for someone with a half-decent diet isn't really right for Gaz now. As his phobia of food diminishes, then I'm sure he will be desperate to know all about quality food and how to cook it, but for now, OJ and bags of Reggae Reggae cashew nuts are better for him than the Haribos and Doritos he was surviving on before!



Couldn't have put it any better myself mate, thanks 

Gaz


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (23 Jun 2011)

has your gp referred to to primary or secondary mental health services? from what i have read you seem to be suffering a mental health problem which is seriously impacting on your life (and no doubt your loved ones). i have seen sed lead, unfortunately to death. please go to your gp and demand to be referred to primary / secondary mental health services.


----------



## gb155 (23 Jun 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> has your gp referred to to primary or secondary mental health services? from what i have read you seem to be suffering a mental health problem which is seriously impacting on your life (and no doubt your loved ones). i have seen sed lead, unfortunately to death. please go to your gp and demand to be referred to primary / secondary mental health services.




Yup

Had my first appt a week ago , I've got issues , I'm starting To size them up to tackle them !!


----------



## Cubist (23 Jun 2011)

Gaz

If you like it spicy, try my tandoori chicken from the recipe thread. I know you don't cook at the moment, but the sense of achievement from getting something simple and tasty together is huge. If you like it really spicy add a half teaspoon of chilli powder to the marinade. You don't have to BBQ them by the way, just leave them to bake for half an hour, then check to make sure they're cooked through. 

The Co-op do packs of ready to eat spicy wings that aren't deep fried. In fact, we use them in this household as a tasty low-carb snack. Give them a try.


----------



## gb155 (23 Jun 2011)

Cubist said:


> Gaz
> 
> If you like it spicy, try my tandoori chicken from the recipe thread. I know you don't cook at the moment, but the sense of achievement from getting something simple and tasty together is huge. If you like it really spicy add a half teaspoon of chilli powder to the marinade. You don't have to BBQ them by the way, just leave them to bake for half an hour, then check to make sure they're cooked through.
> 
> The Co-op do packs of ready to eat spicy wings that aren't deep fried. In fact, we use them in this household as a tasty low-carb snack. Give them a try.



A friend of mine seems to agree

I have 2 new foods lined up for tomorrow, I hope I dont bottle it, but I have a good feeling, then after tomorrow IF all goes well, then i can look to be more adventurous


----------



## Andrew_P (23 Jun 2011)

gb155 said:


> A friend of mine seems to agree
> 
> I have 2 new foods lined up for tomorrow, I hope I dont bottle it, but I have a good feeling, then after tomorrow IF all goes well, then i can look to be more adventurous



If you do not bottle be sure to update your lunch got better pics. Genuinely "virtually" behind you. Good luck!

I have been buying the 1ltr this water Lemon and lime, trouble is the kids gulped before I get a look in!


----------



## Garz (23 Jun 2011)

LOCO said:


> I have been buying the 1ltr this water Lemon and lime, trouble is the kids gulped before I get a look in!



This is so true.

I found this drink and now the wife is obsessed, I'm lucky to get a swig these days. We get the normal size, where can you buy the 1ltr from?


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Jun 2011)

gaz
Apols for deserting you back there ... being doing a 3 counties in 3 days tour (work) and my baggage got lost in the system, had me laptop with a flat battery but no power cable or dongle... or clothes or anything!

Basically it's brill that you're prepared to try new stuff, point I was making was you just need to start on the right-stuff that will be part of a sustainable healthydiet.
Thus finding products you like to substitute your current 'meals':

'Breakfast product' a good start, the milk is very valuable e.g. - Porridge/Oats So Simple, Oatabix/Weetabix, Fruit and Fibre.
Healthy snack/Fruit e.g. Oat/Granola bar, Apple, Banana, Orange
Lunch item e.g a sandwich or roll (brown Bread of course) + Yoghurt maybe 1 packet of crisps!
Evening e'g something quick, simple and tasty to cook say Cajun Chicken + Salad, Tandoori chicken + (brown) Rice, Beans on Brown toast + Cheese, omelette, Pasta + sauce, Baked potato + beans or Tuna/sweetcorn or whatever. Simple stuff but very scrummy!

Quick note on Rice, brown is good, but white much less so as it is high GI, it's pure starch, brown rice, the bran slows digestion and contains fibre goodies too. Pasta is medium GI because it's protein content slows it's starch breakdown. Brown bread good, white bad.
Avoiding large carb intake in the evening is also a good thing.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jun 2011)

Fab Foodie said:


> 'Breakfast product' a good start, the milk is very valuable e.g. - Porridge/Oats So Simple, Oatabix/Weetabix, Fruit and Fibre.
> Healthy snack/Fruit e.g. Oat/Granola bar, Apple, Banana, Orange
> Lunch item e.g a sandwich or roll (brown Bread of course) + Yoghurt maybe 1 packet of crisps!
> Evening e'g something quick, simple and tasty to cook say Cajun Chicken + Salad, Tandoori chicken + (brown) Rice, Beans on Brown toast + Cheese, omelette, Pasta + sauce, Baked potato + beans or Tuna/sweetcorn or whatever. Simple stuff but very scrummy!
> ...


I think that's a bit like trying to explain every position in the Kama Sutra to a young lad who is still plucking up the courage to ask for his first date!


----------



## mangaman (24 Jun 2011)

Spuds are my staple - new and old available all year and the traditional British starch of choice.

I always have a ginormous, cheap bag of rice from the local Asian shop as it is cheap and nice.

A few store cupboard ingredients - tinned tomatoes, spices - fresh veg and fresh meat/fish in the freezer as a treat is easy - if you can boil some potatoes (I steam the veg in a colander on top while cooking the spuds).

Chicken wings from fast food joints are my worst nightmare - no meat - no idea as to what's happened to the rest of the chicken


----------



## gb155 (24 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I think that's a bit like trying to explain every position in the Kama Sutra to a young lad who is still plucking up the courage to ask for his first date!



Yeah, all that info is great and will really help me once I am over the first hurdle BUT Right now, its alittle too much, too soon, really


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (24 Jun 2011)

run by a dr who is currently doing research into SED, the americans are considering adding to their diagnostic list (due out 2013) 


http://www.pickyeatingadults.com/


also, have you been screened for asd & ocd?


----------



## Andrew_P (24 Jun 2011)

Garz said:


> This is so true.
> 
> I found this drink and now the wife is obsessed, I'm lucky to get a swig these days. We get the normal size, where can you buy the 1ltr from?



It has started appearing in the premium fruit juice in Sainsbury. Bit steep really @ £2.80ish. I was looking at maybe getting a juicer and just do my onw fresh lemon and lime water.

It appeals to me as I am not over keen on juices, if I do have one I always make 30ish % Juice the rest cold water.


----------



## fimm (24 Jun 2011)

I have a slightly off-the-wall suggestion about breakfast. Those of us who eat breakfast cereals pour milk over them, which results in a slightly mushy, slightly crunchy texture - not something I think you would cope with. However, there's nothing to stop you eating the cereal dry - that would be a nice crunchy texture, quite like crisps. I'm thinking something like cornflakes or bran flakes here. The only thing is they are quite bland, compared with your usual spicy tastes. Put the milk in a glass and drink it separately.


----------



## Camgreen (24 Jun 2011)

fimm said:


> I have a slightly off-the-wall suggestion about breakfast. Those of us who eat breakfast cereals pour milk over them, which results in a slightly mushy, slightly crunchy texture - not something I think you would cope with. However, there's nothing to stop you eating the cereal dry - that would be a nice crunchy texture, quite like crisps. I'm thinking something like cornflakes or bran flakes here. The only thing is they are quite bland, compared with your usual spicy tastes. Put the milk in a glass and drink it separately.





If dry cereals is a go'er for you Gaz (haven't tracked back to check, sorry), you could always sprinkle a little ginger, nutmeg or black pepper on them, if spiciness is required.

Those reggae reggae nuts could maybe be incorporated as part of a nut cutlet further down the line too; but no running before you can walk


----------



## Cubist (24 Jun 2011)

I may have found one particular answer.... jerk seasoning. Get a pack of wings from the supermarket, sprinkle with the seasoning which you can get from the world foods section (Rajah spices one is good) and roast at 180 deg for half an hour. Spicy Jamaican flavour, and an absolute doddle to make. 

That way you are trying the wings your pallet appears to be prepared to try, coupled with the jerk flavour(similar to Reggae Reggae) that you already know and love, and trust me it's nice and spicy. Plus, none of the forced fats associated with SF Chicken. 

As a serious offer, would it help for someone to nip over and show you how to make them, or even bring "some I prepared earlier"?


----------



## Camgreen (24 Jun 2011)

Cubist said:


> I may have found one particular answer.... jerk seasoning. Get a pack of wings from the supermarket, sprinkle with the seasoning which you can get from the world foods section (Rajah spices one is good) and roast at 180 deg for half an hour. Spicy Jamaican flavour, and an absolute doddle to make.
> 
> That way you are trying the wings your pallet appears to be prepared to try, coupled with the jerk flavour(similar to Reggae Reggae) that you already know and love, and trust me it's nice and spicy. Plus, none of the forced fats associated with SF Chicken.
> 
> As a serious offer, would it help for someone to nip over and show you how to make them, or even bring "some I prepared earlier"?



If you've got the right shops around you, you may even be able to buy ready prepared Jerk Chicken.


----------



## Jaristokraatti (24 Jun 2011)

Why not go for the chicken thighs? 
Better taste, better texture -more of- than the breast. Cheaper as well.

Cook at home and use as much spices as you want. 

Marinate, put on a oven dish, 30 mins at 180 C, some rice to go and voila!

Eat cold or warm, delicious.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I think that's a bit like trying to explain every position in the Kama Sutra to a young lad who is still plucking up the courage to ask for his first date!



Well, I wasn't expecting him to do this all at once!
It was the approach, the strategy. If you're looking to try something new then why not aim for something that fits one of the categories rather than something random?
Steady as you go!


----------



## gb155 (25 Jun 2011)

Fab Foodie said:


> Well, I wasn't expecting him to do this all at once!
> It was the approach, the strategy. If you're looking to try something new then why not aim for something that fits one of the categories rather than something random?
> Steady as you go!



And I do appreciate your help

It's just tiny baby steps right now

Gaz


----------



## Mac66 (25 Jun 2011)

Hi Gaz,

Not sure if this is slightly OT, but weight management has a lot to do with how you eat as well as what you eat. Sorry if you already know this through your amazing weight loss already.

Although not an expert in any sense of the word I believe the the accepted wisdom is to breakfast large, lunch moderately and dinner small. This means that at the close of the day, when your body is least active,your body is not converting so much food to fat. 

Portion size is also important though this is different for different people. It helps if you have smaller plates, since they look fuller to the eye even with a smaller portion.

The point about your height/weight to calorie intake is very important too. No more than 500 calories less per day (either through less food or exercise or the combo of both). You need to find out your basal metabolic rate, that is the minimum calorie intake just to keep your body functioning without exercise etc. I am sure that there are on-line calculators/formulae that you can use to calculate your daily calorie requiremement. You may have to make an educated guess about how to alter this due to underactive thyroid though.

Low G.I. slow release carbs and lean proteins keep you feeling fuller for longer and hopefully can reduce the snacking impulse. So brown rice and turkey are your friends. As are any whole foods, beans, pulses and oily fish. Porridge and a fruit portion is great start to the day.

Don't cut fat entirely out. Your body needs good unsaturated fat to function. Nuts, particulaly Brazil nuts are a good source, just don't eat too many.

Maybe get a 2 week varied eating plan will help, so that you can stock up with what you need. Less need to pop to the shops and be tempted by the crap. The 2 weeks variety also stops you getting bored of same ol' same ol'.

No one can exist on healthy food alone, so allow yourself the occasional indulgence. I believe it's called the 10% rule - 10% of diet per week allowed to be treats.

Eating slowly makes a suprising difference. It allows your brain time to receive the 'I am full' signal from your stomach. Eating too fast swamps this feedback so that you just keep eating without realising that you are full.

Making changes to diet slowly is advisable. Too much change too quickly tends to result in failure of willpower and relapse into unhealthy eating habits.

Not sure if any of the above is informative, but I wish you every success regardless.


----------



## gb155 (26 Jun 2011)

Just wanted to say a HUGE thanks to everyone who has posed here.

So far this week I have eaten raisens and 2 different types of apple

I NEVER thought it possible TBH

so thanks, I'm working though all your suggestions and will look to formulate a plan 

Gaz


----------



## Brandane (26 Jun 2011)

Having just read through the 5 pages of this thread, I realise that you might not be ready for this, so it is just a suggestion, maybe for when you are further down the line on recovering from this eating disorder.

Since you seem to enjoy the "Reggae Reggae" nuts as produced by Levi Roots, you might want to look at his range of microwave meals. 
http://www.reggae-re...Chilled%20Meals
As a fan of all things Jamaican, and particularly their food, I was delighted when these products appeared. 4 minutes in the microwave, so no need for any preparation skills either!

They are readily available in most of the larger branches of Tesco. OK; so microwave dinners are probably not the most healthy option but at least a step in the right direction! One of the lines is in fact jerk chicken wings which may be of interest to you.

Good luck with overcoming this in any case .


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Jun 2011)

gb155 said:


> Just wanted to say a HUGE thanks to everyone who has posed here.
> 
> So far this week I have eaten raisens and 2 different types of apple
> 
> ...



The way to look at it is that you have taken some massive steps recently, not only accepting the problem but seeking help and trying these new scary things.

When is your next appointment?


----------



## ClichéGuevara (26 Jun 2011)

Gaz, I've no proper advice to offer you, I just wanted to offer my respect for not only what you've achieved but also what you're clearly still determined to tackle. I do hope you give yourself a real big pat on the back and a chance to wallow in the self satisfaction of what you've achieved.

I also think big credit needs to go to people on here for replying in a way that helps, encourages and supports Gaz in such a way that he seems quite comfortable to talk openly and consider advice.


----------



## gb155 (26 Jun 2011)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Gaz, I've no proper advice to offer you, I just wanted to offer my respect for not only what you've achieved but also what you're clearly still determined to tackle. I do hope you give yourself a real big pat on the back and a chance to wallow in the self satisfaction of what you've achieved.
> 
> *I also think big credit needs to go to people on here for replying in a way that helps, encourages and supports Gaz in such a way that he seems quite comfortable to talk openly and consider advice.*





I agree 110%, I am in a debt of gratitude and will always bee, for the helped re'cd so far..

Gaz


----------



## gb155 (26 Jun 2011)

Brandane said:


> Having just read through the 5 pages of this thread, I realise that you might not be ready for this, so it is just a suggestion, maybe for when you are further down the line on recovering from this eating disorder.
> 
> Since you seem to enjoy the "Reggae Reggae" nuts as produced by Levi Roots, you might want to look at his range of microwave meals.
> http://www.reggae-re...Chilled%20Meals
> ...



Thanks

Saved for later


----------



## italiafirenze (29 Jun 2011)

I like nutella, maybe you will too. Try some on some nice bread.


----------

